
We can’t fix the data scientist talent shortage with $40 online courses - campallison
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/04/07/we-cant-fix-the-data-scientist-talent-shortage-with-40-online-courses/
======
DATACOMMANDER
Of course we can’t, but every Tom, Dick and Harry who can follow a few online
tutorials thinks he’s competent to be—take your pick—a software engineer, a
data analyst, a machine learning expert, the next Mark Zuckerberg, or almost
anything else.

I predict that once we reach peak bad-hire, companies like Triplebyte et al
are going to blow up. Given the cognitive nature of work today, you simply
can’t afford to hire someone simply because he’s able to answer a few
technical questions. Too often, he won’t be able to apply that knowledge.

It will take them a while, but companies will eventually come to understand
this.

~~~
campallison
The author of this post is Adam Lichtl, probably the most intelligent person
I've ever gotten to speak to in real life. He's really neat.

